# Stocking Demasoni with an Eheim 2217 in a 55G



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I am going to be stocking my 55G (4 foot) with Demasoni and Yellow Labs. I've also picked up an Eheim 2217, previously running an Emperor 400 & Fluval C4 HOBs (~650gph, slight overkill I know, thats how I like it though). Question is, I am thinking about 16 Demasoni and 6 Labs, how does that look for stocking? And also, can the Eheim 2217 handle all that on its own? If not, I have the option to throw on the Fluval C4 OR the Emperor, or get another 2215 or 2217. The quieter the better, the tank is in my room. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have heard of people putting a lot more demasoni than that in a 55. Even with the yellow labs. The trick is to getting it down to one or two males to prevent supreme aggression. I am like you though, tons of filtration and lots of water changes to keep tanks nice and clean with tons of flow.


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, that makes sense. I just got another Eheim 2215 so I have that running with a 2217 on the 55G. I'll sleep well knowing that it has plenty of flitration


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey,

I too was planning to start a tank build similar to this. Do you know where to get Demasoni from?


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Fish_Noob32 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I too was planning to start a tank build similar to this. Do you know where to get Demasoni from?


I might be selling 20 fry if interested.


----------

